# Look what happens when you buy them their favorite mineral block..



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What a messy little boy!


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine get like that too. A wet washcloth will take that right off, usually. Messy little 'tiels!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I gave him a bath after wards. :lol:
Now I just have to clean all the perches with their little prints on them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

haha we can make new mutations with just mineral blocks 

Specially on ALL WHITE BIRDS  











No amount of Spray showers, or baths got rid of that she had to molt it out 

finally molted it out then went and turned her self YELLOW but those didnt show up in the pics because it was much lighter lol

or even on the ones who start out having a white face and end up being a yellow face LOL 










Same bird as above


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

They should make them Mineral blocks different colours for Cockatiels lol
ive got a Johnsons Pink one that makes a right mess in the cage atm ive had to move it so it hangs above there heads cos the think it's a perch or if it's near the bars they sleep on it and end up having a pink belly!

I bought a Yellow 23cm Mineral perch from ZooPlus.co.uk the birds are getting used to it but it's not turning them yellow lol (YET)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LMAO cute!

The boys have a green calcium perch and Shiro (who's pure white) rubs his body against it and I end up finding a greenish/blue Cockatiel who's no longer white.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao he looks like he has orange blood all over him! if blood were orange  mine have a green one and i think they are trying to be GCCs!! i no longer have yellow tiels...i have green ones! too cute...he must really love that perch...what a great colour too...like fluro orange!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

What an adorable little mess!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lmao he looks like he has orange blood all over him! if blood were orange


LOL thats what I first thought it all was. I nearly freaked when I saw all my birds stained with orange blotches. Some had it on their wings and tails but no one looked like him. Then common sense hit me and I figure it was the mineral block I put in a few hours ago.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, silly guy  Spike has a green mineral block but seems to be very careful with it  Although he has started using his cuttle bone as a perch :wacko: Good thing it has no colour.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine have a blue one and they blue all over the chest and faces. They do look so cute.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

its bad when you have normal cockatiels but when they are white or white face this can happen koori when he was younger a orange white face


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

how funny...at least they like it...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

derek said:


> its bad when you have normal cockatiels but when they are white or white face this can happen koori when he was younger a orange white face


Whoa! the orange makes him look scary.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, but oh so happy!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

awww so cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think i'm happy with my choice of colour when it comes to the tiels mineral block...yellow.  Cute pics everyone!


----------

